
Gizmodo Unveiled [2002] - jasonlbaptiste
http://web.archive.org/web/20021010115538/www.nickdenton.org/archives/2002_08_01_archive.htm#85344422
======
jasonlbaptiste
"Most importantly, this is a low-risk commercial experiment. Most media
companies suffer from overblown editorial, an ad sales force with padded
expense accounts, and overly complex publishing systems with a team of
primadonna sysadmins to maintain it. By contrast, Gizmodo will be a couple of
hours a day of Pete's link-picking skills, some automatically generated
Amazon.com links, and $150-worth of Movable Type. Media has never before been
this lean."

Beautiful...

